
Simple job queue in Bash using a FIFO - fcambus
http://blog.garage-coding.com/2016/02/05/bash-fifo-jobqueue.html
======
m6w6
Wouldn't there usually be more than a single producer?

Also, a winning producer would block if all consumers are busy, wouldn't it?

